# Tipps zum Drillen von Großkarpfen (im Kraut)



## Fischfiete (19. Juni 2012)

Moin Moin,

ich angle seit ca. 17 Jahren. Seit letztem Jahr auch gezielt auf Karpfen. Mittlerweile kenne ich mein Gewässer (ein ca. 4,5 ha großer Vereinssee im Wald und im Sommer mit starken Krautfeldern) gut.

Ich angle mit 3,60m Route - 2,75 lbs, stationären Karpfenrollen und ausschließlich monofile Schnur (0,30 mm). Wenn ich Portionskarpfen für den Kochtopf möchte, angle ich von Grund oder Pose auf Mais. Wenn ich auf die Kapitalen abziele verwende ich Boilies. (Es hat ein Jahr und viele Boilies diverser Hersteller gekostet bis ich den Topboilie für den See gefunden habe.)

Nun hatte ich vor kurzem einen Megabiss - vom Drill her würde ich auf einen 30 Pfünder (+) tippen.  
Leider hat es wertvolle Sekunden gedauert bis ich aus dem Schlafsack an der Rute war - der Carp hat sich beim Drill ins Kraut verzogen. Ich habe ihn auf Spannung gehalten und konnte ihn auch Phasenweise drillen, dann stellte er sich wohl quer (oder ins Kraut) und nichts ging mehr. Ich habe dann die Route auf Spannung gehalten, wenn sich nichts tat die Route wieder abgelegt. 
Wenn er wieder Schnur nahm, habe ich in wieder ein wenig drillen können. Nach 2 Stunden schlitzte er aus - ich hatte "Hautreste" seines Mauls an dem Haken. Was kann/ sollte ich das nächste mal anders machen, um die Kapitalen zu landen?
Den Vorgänger mit 22 Pfund konnten wir gut landen.

Als Karpfenanfänger bin ich für jeden ernst gemeinten Tipp dankbar. 

Euer Fischfiete


----------



## CarpHunter_96 (19. Juni 2012)

*AW: Tipps zum Drillen von Großkarpfen (im Kraut)*

Geflochtene schnur,  bremse biss härter einstellen
und leadcore


----------



## Fischfiete (19. Juni 2012)

*AW: Tipps zum Drillen von Großkarpfen (im Kraut)*

hat die Geflochtene nicht noch weniger bzw. keine Dehnung? 
Die Bremse ist so eingestellt, dass ich ihn bei krummer Route führen konnte - er aber wenn er stark gegengearbeitet hat Schnur ziehen konnte - mit viel Kraft. Wenn ich die Bremse noch härter stelle kann er keine Schnur mehr nehmen - ist dann nicht die Gefahr des Ausschlitzens bzw. Materialbruchs wahrscheinlicher?
Also nicht falsch verstehen - ich danke dir für den Tipp, will ihn aber auch verstehen, deswegen frage ich nach.


----------



## hotabych (19. Juni 2012)

*AW: Tipps zum Drillen von Großkarpfen (im Kraut)*

Hi, da gibt es nichts anderes, bei großen Fischen und Kraut ab ins Boot und hinterher. Wenn Boote nicht erlaubt an krautfreien Stellen fischen und zwar so, dass Fische nicht ins Kraut kommen nach Biss und im Drill.

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## cyberpeter (20. Juni 2012)

*AW: Tipps zum Drillen von Großkarpfen (im Kraut)*

Hallo,

ich sehe das genauso wie Andreas.

Wenn ein kampfstarker Karpfen in ein großes Krautfeld schwimmt tut er uns ja meist nicht den Gefallen und schwimmt gerade in dieses Krautfeld so dass man ihn auf selben Weg wieder herausbekommen kann sonndern schwimmt "kreuz und quer" so dass die Schnur auch um massenweise Kraut "herumlegt" und man neben dem Karpfen auch noch einen Zentner Kraut "mitdrillt". Man kann den Karpfen also nicht mehr in eine bestimmte Richtung zwingen.

Das funktioniert auch nicht mit rauher dünner geflochtener Schnur - ab einer gewissen Krautmenge hilft die auch nichts mehr.

Da hilft nur eins rein ins Boot und den "Winkel" aus dem man zieht verändern schnell die Schnur aus dem Kraut bekommen dass man wieder Kontakt zum Fisch hat. Selbst dann ist es nicht sicher das man den Karpfen bekommt weil durch dass "rumgezerre" der Haken aufbiegt oderausschlitzt bevor man über dem Karpfen ist.  

Wenn man merkt, dass der Karpfen im Kraut ist nicht erst lange vom Ufer "experimentieren" sondern so schnell wie möglich ins Boot. Hat man keines oder darf es nicht benutzen sollte man sich von größeren Kraubänken fernhalten und vorallem darauf achten, das der Karpfen beim Run nicht zuviel Schnur nehmen kann wenn man schläft und man selber schnell an der Rute ist.


Gruß Peter


----------



## MAST_PROD (20. Juni 2012)

*AW: Tipps zum Drillen von Großkarpfen (im Kraut)*



CarpHunter_96 schrieb:


> Geflochtene schnur, bremse biss härter einstellen
> und leadcore


 

Kann ich nur zustimmen. Hatte das gleiche Problem an meiner Pfütze. Verwende etz auch Leadcore und stelle mein Freilauf fester ein. 

Klappt eigentlich ganz gut bis etz.

P.S. da bei uns Nachtangeln leider verboten ist sitze ich auch nur paar Meter von meinen Ruten und kann schneller reagieren.

Gruß


----------



## rainerle (20. Juni 2012)

*AW: Tipps zum Drillen von Großkarpfen (im Kraut)*



MAST_PROD schrieb:


> Kann ich nur zustimmen. Hatte das gleiche Problem an meiner Pfütze. Verwende etz auch Leadcore und stelle mein Freilauf fester ein.
> 
> Klappt eigentlich ganz gut bis etz.
> 
> ...



Sorry, aber welchen Vorteil hier ausgerechnet Leadcore haben soll verstehe ich nicht - ein Safe-Zone-Leader aus Kunststoff tut es auch. Ansonsten so wie Andreas und Peter geschrieben ausser, dass ich noch minimum 10m 55er bis 60er Schlagschnur vorschalte - da lässt es sich leicht mit ziehen und die Finger tun danach nicht so weh:q


----------



## Carphunter2401 (20. Juni 2012)

*AW: Tipps zum Drillen von Großkarpfen (im Kraut)*

schau dir das hier mal an

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=220372

also ich hab die bremse komplet zu gemacht, erst im uferbereich wurde sie auf gemacht.


überdenk mal deine hauptschnurr,sowas nehm ich zum feedern fast.


in verkrautete seen fische ich ne n 0,40iger davor schalte ich 50m geflochtene 0,20-0,25.


als montage kommen steine/bleie zum einsatzt(seftyclips).


----------



## Fischfiete (24. Juni 2012)

*AW: Tipps zum Drillen von Großkarpfen (im Kraut)*

Hallo @ll die geantwortet haben,

ich danke euch für eure Tipps, werde nun auch eine Schlagschnur anbringen und Leadcore verwenden - das Gewässer verkrautet zunehmend.
Habe gestern wieder gut gefangen ( 4 Stück zwischen 7 und 22,5 Pfund)- saß allerdings direkt neben den Ruten und konnte so schnell anhauen.

Gruß und Dank


----------



## YdeeS (24. Juni 2012)

*AW: Tipps zum Drillen von Großkarpfen (im Kraut)*



Fischfiete schrieb:


> Hallo @ll die geantwortet haben,
> 
> ich danke euch für eure Tipps, werde nun auch eine Schlagschnur anbringen und Leadcore verwenden -
> 
> Gruß und Dank



Servus,

aber auf keinen Fall geflochtene wie es oben vorgeschlagen wurde, benutz eine Monoschlagschnur.


----------



## Gunnar. (24. Juni 2012)

*AW: Tipps zum Drillen von Großkarpfen (im Kraut)*

Moin moin,


YdeeS schrieb:


> Servus,
> 
> aber auf keinen Fall geflochtene wie es oben vorgeschlagen wurde, benutz eine Monoschlagschnur.


 Begründe doch mal bitte deine Aussage.


Bei der Verwendung von Schlagschnüren im Kraut kann es noch zu einem ganz anderen Problem kommen.
Es kann passieren das sich am Verbindungsknoten das Kraut sammelt. Ruckzuck ist dann bei Drill der Spitzenring verstopft so das keine Schnur mehr eingeholt werden kann. Das hat schon so manchem den Fisch gekostet.
Ich verwende keine Schlagschnur mehr. Jenach Bedingung entweder durchgehend Geflecht oder eben durchgehend Mono. Letztere aber eher seltener. Hab seid 15 Jahren nur Geflecht auf meinen Rollen. Damit decke ich all meine Anglelarten ab. Mono hab ich zwar auf den Erstatzspulen - die kommen extrem selten zum Einsatz.


----------



## YdeeS (24. Juni 2012)

*AW: Tipps zum Drillen von Großkarpfen (im Kraut)*

Ich hab schon sehr oft erlebt das sich geflochtene Schnur in die Wurzeln oder  ein größeres Bündel der Wasserpest eingeschnitten hat, dann geht nämlich garnix mehr.


----------



## antonio (24. Juni 2012)

*AW: Tipps zum Drillen von Großkarpfen (im Kraut)*

dann geht bei mono noch viel weniger.

antonio


----------



## Gunnar. (24. Juni 2012)

*AW: Tipps zum Drillen von Großkarpfen (im Kraut)*

Hi Ydes,

Das liegt weniger am Gleflecht generell sondern eher an den geringeren Durchmesser. Dünnere Schnüre schneiden nun mal schneller (besser).
Bei Holz kann das zum Nachteil führen. Bei Kraut sehe ich da eher ein Vorteil.
Andererseits. Sowie Antonio bermerkte geht dann mit ner Mono nochweniger - da geringere Tragkraft.

Numal zum Holz bzw. Wurzeln. Da sehe ich Geflecht immer im Vorteil. Auf Grund der höheren Tragkraft kann ich im Idealfll dieses Hindernis vom Gewässerboden lösen . Mit ner Mono geht das meist nicht. ( Ausnahme - entsprechend hoher Durchmesser.


----------



## YdeeS (24. Juni 2012)

*AW: Tipps zum Drillen von Großkarpfen (im Kraut)*

Mono schneidet sich erst gar nicht ein, ab einen Durchmesser von 0,35mm hab ich noch nie erlebt das sich die Schnur eingeschnitten hat. 
Ich wähle meine Schlagschnur nie unter 0,45 mm und da kann man nicht mehr von einem geringen Durchmesser sprechen der sich einschneiden könnte.

Generell würde ich keine geflochtene Schlagschnur wählen in Gewässern wo es Hindernisse gibt, bei geflochtener Schnur besteht immer die Gefahr das sie sich irgendwo einschneidet egal ob in Seerosen, Ästen oder Kraut.


----------



## antonio (24. Juni 2012)

*AW: Tipps zum Drillen von Großkarpfen (im Kraut)*

die möglichkeit, daß die schnur die pflanzen durchschneidet ist bei geflochtener wesentlich höher als bei mono.

antonio


----------



## colognecarp (24. Juni 2012)

*AW: Tipps zum Drillen von Großkarpfen (im Kraut)*

Also wirklich Schneiden tut da auch nicht wirklich was, weder Mono noch Geflecht ! Bei den Krautbatzen die ich manchmal dran hab bräuchte man da schon ne Heckenschere als Schnur. Den nachteil den ich sehe wenn du dir geflecht als Schlagschnur machst ist,das du dir die dehnung nimmst, und sollt sich dann ein Fisch nochmal ins Kraut verziehen kannst du nicht viel druck aufbauen weil dir ansonsten der haken schlitzt


----------



## antonio (24. Juni 2012)

*AW: Tipps zum Drillen von Großkarpfen (im Kraut)*

die krautbatzen schneidets nicht durch, weil sie nicht im wasser verankert sind.
und bei geflochtener als schlagschnur hab ich immer noch die dehnung der hauptschnur.

antonio


----------



## colognecarp (24. Juni 2012)

*AW: Tipps zum Drillen von Großkarpfen (im Kraut)*

Aber nicht bei den entscheidenen letzten paar meter


----------



## antonio (24. Juni 2012)

*AW: Tipps zum Drillen von Großkarpfen (im Kraut)*

da gibts immer noch ne bremse.

antonio


----------



## colognecarp (24. Juni 2012)

*AW: Tipps zum Drillen von Großkarpfen (im Kraut)*

Die bringt dich aber auch nicht weiter wenn der Fisch im Kraut hängt und du druck machen musst|bigeyes


----------



## antonio (24. Juni 2012)

*AW: Tipps zum Drillen von Großkarpfen (im Kraut)*

was denn nun die letzten paar meter oder im kraut?

antonio


----------



## colognecarp (24. Juni 2012)

*AW: Tipps zum Drillen von Großkarpfen (im Kraut)*

Die letzten paar Meter hängen meistens im Kraut, ich fahre zb. mit dem Boot über den Fisch und fange dann an zu drillen, und da wäre eine geflochten schlagschnur für mich tödlich, weil genau dort ziehe ich ordentlich kraut mit


----------



## marcus7 (24. Juni 2012)

*AW: Tipps zum Drillen von Großkarpfen (im Kraut)*



colognecarp schrieb:


> Die letzten paar Meter hängen meistens im Kraut, ich fahre zb. mit dem Boot über den Fisch und fange dann an zu drillen, und da wäre eine geflochten schlagschnur für mich tödlich, weil genau dort ziehe ich ordentlich kraut mit




Das kann ich auch bestätigen.
Mir ist bei sowas eine 50er Mono um die Hand gewickelt am liebsten. Da hat man genug Tragkraft um das Kraut zu lösen und durch die Dehnung und das Gefühl in der Hand genug Sensibilität das der Fisch nicht ausschlitzt.

lg


----------



## Gunnar. (24. Juni 2012)

*AW: Tipps zum Drillen von Großkarpfen (im Kraut)*

Nabend, 

Solange jeder seinen Fisch fängt macht ja keiner was falsch.

Ich angel extra mit Geflecht da meine Gewässer stark verkrautet . seerosengeschwängert u.o. verholzt sind.

Von daher wundert mich nun diese Aussage:


> Die letzten paar Meter hängen meistens im Kraut, ich fahre zb. mit dem Boot über den Fisch und fange dann an zu drillen, und da wäre eine geflochten schlagschnur für mich tödlich, weil genau dort ziehe ich ordentlich kraut mit


Gerade wenn der Fisch im Kraut steckt macht sich doch Geflecht besser. Festsitzendes Kraut kann ich so lösen oder die dünne Schnur schneidet es ab. Und wenn das Kraut lose ist kann ich den Fisch sammt nen "Doppelzentner" Kraut rannkurbeln.Eine Mono , *wenn nicht gerade mit großen Durchmesser*, versagt da.

Warum ist nun dort Geflecht tötlich bzw wo sind die Vorteile der Mono??

Wie gesagt , ich angle mit durchgehend 17er Geflecht. Ohne extra Schlagschnur. Das hat sich bei mir - unter den Bedingungen an meinen Gewässern - am besten bewährt.


----------



## marcus7 (24. Juni 2012)

*AW: Tipps zum Drillen von Großkarpfen (im Kraut)*



Gunnar. schrieb:


> Nabend,
> 
> 
> 
> Warum ist nun dort Geflecht tötlich bzw wo sind die Vorteile der Mono??




Nabend,

kommt alles auch immer auf die genauen Umstände an.
Ich für mich spreche jetzt von festsitzenden Fischen die man vom Boot aus direkt über ihnen aus dem Kraut löst.
Das ist bei meinem Gewässer meist so das Krautproblem im Drill, falls eins auftritt.

Da ist der Vorteil der Mono der Puffer, mit Geflecht würde es einen merklichen Ruck beim lösen des Fisches unter starkem Zug geben, der die Ausschlitzgefahr erhöht.
Und sie schneidet sich nicht ins Fleisch wenn man mit der Hand zieht.

Theoretisch könnte ich auch mit geflochtener Hauptschnur + Mono Schlagschnur fischen. Hab ich auch schonmal gemacht, aber mir pers. gefällt es nicht, aufgrund des fehlenden Puffers im Drill.

lg


----------



## Gunnar. (24. Juni 2012)

*AW: Tipps zum Drillen von Großkarpfen (im Kraut)*

Hi Marcus,

Die Variante mit der Mono als Puffer hab ich auch durch. Um eine spürbare Pufferung zu erreich bin ich da bis auf knapp 30m ranngegangen. Diesem Vorteil stand dann der Verbindungsknoten und die geringere Wurweite gegenüber. Gut - da ich viel mit dem Boot auslegen ist letzteres nicht sooo tragisch. Insgesammt hat mir aber diese Kombination nicht gefallen und nichts gebracht. Die fehlende Pufferung kompensiere ich mit Bremse und Rute.

Wenn du mit ner Mono - mit Boot übern Fischt stehst dürfte die Pufferung wegen der geringen Schnurlänge gegen Null gehen. Vorallem dann wenn noch ne 50er ist.
In dieser Situation lass ich das Pufferargument nicht gelten.. LooL

Das du den Fisch mit der Schnur in der Hand löst kann ich verstehen - klingt logisch. Ist aber nicht mein Ding. Hatte ich früher auch gemacht. Aber seid ich ich mel nen kapitalen Fisch bei dieser Variante verloren hatte mach ich das nicht mehr. Der Fisch hatte sich schlagartig gelöst - ich konnt die Schnur aus der Hand nicht schnell genug freigeben. Der Fisch war so 3m von mir weg. Bei dieser Länge puffert nichts mehr. Der Fisch ist mir ausgeschlitzt. Zu diesem Zeitpunkt hatte ich durchgehend Mono in Nutzung


----------



## cyberpeter (24. Juni 2012)

*AW: Tipps zum Drillen von Großkarpfen (im Kraut)*



Gunnar. schrieb:


> Nabend,
> 
> Ich angel extra mit Geflecht da meine Gewässer stark verkrautet . seerosengeschwängert u.o. verholzt sind.
> Wie gesagt , ich angle mit durchgehend 17er Geflecht. Ohne extra Schlagschnur. Das hat sich bei mir - unter den Bedingungen an meinen Gewässern - am besten bewährt.



Eine 0,17 geflochtene schneidet schon noch recht gut, aber bei Seerosenfeldern und verholzt wäre ich gerade mit einer so dünnen geflochtenen Schnur vorsichtig - die "sägt" sich regelrecht in morsches Holz oder Seerosenwurzeln und sie da wieder rauszubekommen ist schwierig und endet meist mit einem Abriss.

Auch habe ich die Erfahrung gemacht, dass die Schnur zwar Kraut schneidet, wenn es aber zuviel Kraut wird, dann hilft sie auch nicht mehr weiter - aber besser als eine dicke Mono ist sie sicher.

Wenn man einen See mit "Badewannenprofil" hat geht eine 0,17er sicher in Ordnung. Hat man allerdings einen See der viele Kanten hat und schrammt der Karpfen an selbiger entlang ist die Schnur durch bevor man bis 3 zählen kann - leider. 

Da hilft dann nur noch ein dickes Geflecht, welches Kraut aber auch nicht (viel) besser schneidet oder eben dicke Mono.


----------



## Gunnar. (24. Juni 2012)

*AW: Tipps zum Drillen von Großkarpfen (im Kraut)*

Hi Peter,

Klarer Fall: Bei dieser Abriebgefahr würde ich ne andere Strippe nehmen!!
Deswegen ist es wichtig das wir in unseren Diskussionen auf die unterschiedlichen Bedingungen hinweisen.


----------



## marcus7 (25. Juni 2012)

*AW: Tipps zum Drillen von Großkarpfen (im Kraut)*



Gunnar. schrieb:


> Hi Marcus,
> 
> 
> Wenn du mit ner Mono - mit Boot übern Fischt stehst dürfte die Pufferung wegen der geringen Schnurlänge gegen Null gehen. Vorallem dann wenn noch ne 50er ist.
> In dieser Situation lass ich das Pufferargument nicht gelten.. LooL




Hi Gunnar,

sind halt meine Erfahrungswerte. Das man schnell wieder über die Rute drillen sollte, wenn sich ein Ochse per Hand lösen lies, ist klar.


----------



## Gunnar. (25. Juni 2012)

*AW: Tipps zum Drillen von Großkarpfen (im Kraut)*

Hi Marcus,

Da wir gerade bei Erfahrungen sind... Wie sieht es denn mit konkreten neg. Erfahrungen in Sachen geflecht aus.Ist da bei dir schonmal richtig was schief gelaufen??


----------



## marcus7 (25. Juni 2012)

*AW: Tipps zum Drillen von Großkarpfen (im Kraut)*



Gunnar. schrieb:


> Hi Marcus,
> 
> Da wir gerade bei Erfahrungen sind... Wie sieht es denn mit konkreten neg. Erfahrungen in Sachen geflecht aus.Ist da bei dir schonmal richtig was schief gelaufen??



Mh da fällt mir grade mein alter Herr ein, der die gefl. Hauptschnur in der Mitte durchgerissen hat, als er einen ablaufenden Karpfen an meiner Rute aufnahm und die Einstellrichtung der Bremse verwechselt hat:q.

Naja sonst eig. nur neg. Eigenschaften im Abrieb.

Ist halt auch bisschen eine Gewöhnungssache, wenn man damit umgehen kann ist sie genauso zum Karpfenangeln geeignet. Nur eben nicht mein pers. Favorit.

lg


----------

